# ski



## mikeoc (Mar 5, 2011)

went skiing off of wolf creek pass!!went by myself,did not use a map or guide book and didn't see anyone on the first run!!going back for more


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Good for you. I was there too, you didn't see anyone else because it's been 9 days since they had fresh snow....


----------

